# What to do? Daughter dented kindle screen.



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I enjoyed a wonderful weekend at the beach with my family and was really enjoying reading my kindle (in its m-edge case, enclosed in a ziploc bag) on the beach.... when the following HORRIBLE thing happened:  

I took a break and put it in the beach bag face up (leather cover was folded back, kindle screen was visible through the bag).  My 6 year old daughter showed me a lovely rock she found and then proceeded to THROW it into the beach bag to take home (she didn't see the kindle).  THERE IS A DENT RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF MY KINDLE SCREEN.   I am so upset.  I am  SO... careful with it, and my kids know not to go near it...but it was an accident.  The dent is about the size of a large pin prick, it is grey where the dent is.  It doesn't really hinder the reading, it basically looks like someone took a pencil and drew a grey period there.  But its right in the middle of the screen, and it makes me upset every time I look at it!

So, here is my delimma... I have a square trader warranty, but didn't really want to use it yet!  I've only had the kindle for 2 months.  Should I fish around for other problems with my kindle (my charger barely stays in the USB slot on the kindle)... I haven't noticed the fading problem in the sun, but if I did... would amazon just send me a new one?  Would I get "busted" once they saw the dent in the screen?  Should I just live with it, untill later or I actually have another issue with it? I hear their Customer Service is really good, and since I've only had it for 2 months....


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Gosh -- I actually moaned out loud when I read the subject line on your post.  How awful.  

Doesn't the Amazon warranty include one accident?  (Or is it one drop?)  In any event, I think you have no choice other than taking responsibility for the damage since you left the cover open.  It surely wouldn't be fair to play games with Amazon.  They give us all great service and it seems only right that we respect that and are honest with them (IMO).  If I were in your place I would call Customer Service, tell them what happened, and hope for the best.  Either the warranty covers it or it doesn't, and if it doesn't then you will have to decide which will be less painful -- living with the dent or spending $359 for a replacement.  I know what I would do, but only you can decide which is best for you. 

That having been said, I must add that you have my most sincere condolences.  I can imagine how dreadful you must feel.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I do have the square trader warranty, with a $50 deductible for accidental damage.  The "one drop" amazon coverage is only if you have the amazon extended warranty (I think).  

I think I will live with the dent for a while.  But what if later on my kindle does become defective (fading screen, hard freeze, or something like that)?  I wonder if amazon would give me trouble because of the 'pre-existing' dent.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, I believe that if people were getting a replacement but had to pay for it (due to negligence or something else, not the Kindle breaking on its own), they could pay $180 (50% discount). I don't know if this has changed, though. I haven't seen anyone post about it for a few months.

L


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

k_reader - Did you purchase your Kindle with American Express? If so, they include accidental coverage for the 1st 90 days. See my blog post for more details about that.

http://kindle2rules.com/2009/04/how-to-get-a-free-extended-warranty-for-your-kindle-2/

There is a fee associated with accidental coverage under Square Trade and a replacement fee is something like $50.

Dave


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I DID, I DID USE MY AMEX CARD!!!!  I will call them tomorrow.  Thanks!  I hope I don't get trouble from Amex re: 'backorder date" vs. actual purchase date.  I ordered my kindle in December,  but my Amex card was only charged on Feb 23rd (when they actually shipped).


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

I think you will be fine since I believe they will go with the charge date. Good luck and tell us how it goes.  

Dave


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you so much Dave! I will first call amazon and find out if the "standard" warranty will cover my accident. Probably not, but worth a try. If not, I will use American express's purchase protection that you told me about...

here is the fine print, sounds like I'm covered:

https://www.onlineclaim.americanexpress.com/Controller?selBox=false&selVal=&command=PD.GetPrdPage&productId=06

It should be interesting to find out how they handle it... will they send it to amazon for repair? Will they just have me order a new one? We'll see.

I'll keep everyone posted. This site is fantastic!


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, I'm so glad you have AmEx in addition to the warranty.  There is going to be a happy ending and I'll look forward to reading all about it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, please let us know how it works out with AmEx. Sorry to hear about your dented screen. I had a small dent that sounds similar to yours on my original Edgar and had to get a replacement due to one of my page buttons breaking. I didn't have any problems with my warranty exchange.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww man that sucks.....I'm so sorry....i'd be devastated if it were my Kindle.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Ouch.

You can always sell it on ebay and probably have enough to buy a brand new kindle. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6686.0.html


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your Kindle. Good luck!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please let us know the end of the story!!!  Good luck!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your kindle, but you have received some good advise.  Do keep us updated, and I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Horrors! Hope it works out for you with Amex. Let us know, Ok?

edit: Hope there's no 'next time' for this but, if you wan't to consider a screen protector, this is the best one I've found:

Amazon Kindle ClearTouch Anti-Glare Screen Protector (Single Pack)


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

No matter how this plays out, please consider a cover purchase in the future.
Good luck!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

I accidentally damaged the back outer case of my K2 (splashed paint on the back of the K2- don't ask- then used paint thinner to remove the paint, which worked... but promptly ate into the plastic).  Uggh, a real mess. Anyway, I decided to use my extra warranty protection to get the melted section of the case replaced.  Kindle support was very nice about it, but said, "Oh, our policy is to just send you a new Kindle".  Hey, fine with me.  And I didn't even have to ship off my existing K2 first.  They said to wait for the new one to arrive, then use the box it came in to send the old one back (after de-registering it first).  In a way I felt silly wasting my "one accident" opportunity for damage on the BACK of the Kindle, but I decided I didn't want to have a scarred Kindle only a couple of weeks after getting it.  By the way, if you don't have the additional coverage or have used it up, Amazon will charge you $200 for a replacement Kindle if you do something dumb and damage your existing one (one of the fun facts I learned while talking to the amiable Jennifer in Kindle support). Pretty generous if you ask me.  Now, if I had mentioned to Jennifer that I, too, had used my Amex to initially buy my K2, maybe I'd still have some damage protection left.  But that's okay, I have a perfect K2 again, and at no cost, so I'm not going to be greedy.


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

I found that the Invisible Shield is probably the best screen protector out there for your money. They even have a full body kit and comes with a lifetime replacement warranty of the shield (not the product it is protecting). - Dave

http://kindle2rules.com/invscreen


----------

